# anyone at USACI Heatwave in Austin this weekend?



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

i am planning on taking a look. mostly truck show, but USACI show apparently as well. anyone going, maybe meet up? cheers!






Texas Heat Wave


Texas Heat Wave is the most exciting custom truck show and car show to hit the Taylor, TX area. Learn more about this can't-miss event by visiting here!




www.heatwaveshow.com


----------

